# [Helmgart und Erengrad] Gothic Vorstellung



## Teroon (30. Juli 2008)

Wir die Spielergemeinschaft Gothic Gilde, sind immer auf der Suche nach neuen Abenteuern die mit uns gemeinsam und Seite an Seite kämpfen möchten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Zerstörung: Badlands Server

Ihr habt sehr viele Vorteile durch die Community:

- wir haben einen eigenen Teamspeak Server (Voicechat)
- Große Spieler-Gemeinschaft
- Eigenes Onlineradio (MMORPG-Radio)
- Große Community
- Viel Abwechslung
- Jeder kann sich in die Gilde einbinden
- hoher Altersdurchschnitt liegt bei 26 Jahren

Wer wir sind könnt ihr durch unsere Promo Video sehen
Promo Video 2005 (klick) undPromo Video 2006 (klick)

Der Voice-Chat (Teamspeak) wird sehr stark genutzt. In Spitzenzeiten sind darauf bis zu 70 - 100 Spieler gleichzeitig vertreten.

Meldet Euch bei Interesse einfach in unserem Bewerbungsforum. Jeder ist Willkommen

die Homepage: http://www.gilde-gothic.de

das Besondere:

Die Gilde Gothic leitet das Rollenspiel Radio MMORPG RADIO (Gilden und MMORPG übergreifend)
Tagsüber und Nachts Fantasy Musik
Abends Programm: Berichte und News um MMORPG Spiele
zur Homepage www.radio-mmorpg.de


----------



## wled (8. August 2008)

Ja bewirbt euch jetzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Unsere Tore sind offen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## texus19 (24. August 2008)

Seid ihr Ordnung oder Zerstörung?


----------



## wled (27. August 2008)

zu 100% steht es noch nicht fest, ABER Gothic steht
meist auf der guten Seite 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber noch ist es nicht entschieden


----------



## rEdiC (27. August 2008)

ich habe mich mal beworben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## paxa (27. August 2008)

huhu 
aber wenn ihr euch noch nicht entschlossen habt wo ihr spielt ^^ 
ist doch die bewerbung totaler unsinn ^^
nicht böse gemeint war ja nur so eine idee =)


----------



## wled (28. August 2008)

Paxa 

sobald man sich InGame eine kleine Übersicht gemacht hat
wird im Forum demokratisch abgestimmt zu welcher Seite
wir tendieren.

Gilde Gothic ist mehr als eine Entscheidung für Gut oder Böse  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## paxa (28. August 2008)

wled schrieb:


> Paxa
> 
> sobald man sich InGame eine kleine Übersicht gemacht hat
> wird im Forum demokratisch abgestimmt zu welcher Seite
> ...




ja das weiss ich ja =) kenn ja einige noch von euch aus daoc und eq2


----------



## Teroon (31. August 2008)

Ja, wir sind ein lustiger Haufen und durch die demokratische Struktur hat jeder die Möglichkeit sich einzubrigen.
Daneben profitiert man natürlich auch immer von der Erfahrung der Leute die oft schon in anderen Spielen eine Rolle als Offizier oder vielleicht sogar als Gildenleiter hatten.


----------



## Teroon (10. September 2008)

Die Gilde Gothic ist im Rahmen der Open Beta auf dem Sever Averland gegründet worden.


----------



## Luu1 (12. September 2008)

Ordnung oder Zerstörung?


----------



## wled (15. September 2008)

Zerstörung


----------



## Teroon (15. September 2008)

Die Gilde Gothic ist jetzt im Rahmen des Headstarts auf Helmgart und Erengrad vertreten.
Da wir uns entschieden haben unseren Mitgliedern zu ermöglichen beide Seiten bei Gothic zu spielen sieht die Serververteilung so aus:
Zerstörung: Helmgart Server
Ordnung: Erengrad Server

Schaut bei uns vorbei!


----------



## Teroon (24. September 2008)

Die Gilde Gothic wird trotz des Klonen der Server weiter auf Helmgart (Zerstörung) und Erengrad (Ordnung) spielen.
Schaut bei uns vorbei!


----------



## wled (1. November 2008)

Averland ist hinzugekommen


----------



## Hannja (16. November 2008)

und noch immer sind uns interressierte Herzlich willkommen.
Auf beiden Servern. Für fragen schaut doch mal auf unserer Seite vorbei
www.gilde-gothic.de

mfg
Hannja
Botschafter Gilde Gothic


----------



## Hannja (7. Dezember 2008)

Heute kann ich etwas besonderes verkünden.
Die Gilde Gothic wird 5 Jahre alt !
Anlässlich zu diesem Ereignis werden wir morgen am 8.12.08 um 18 Uhr mit einer besonderen Radio Sendung im MMORPG-Radio on air gehen,
und es passiert noch mehr !
Wir stellen morgen zur gleichen Zeit unsere neue Homepage online.
Alle Neugierigen sind uns herzlich willkommen !

wer sich jetzt schon in unserem Forum umschauen möchte,
kein problem
www.gilde-gothic.de

ihr seid herzlich eingeladen o)

mfg
Hannja
Botschafter Gilde Gothic


----------



## Hannja (1. Februar 2009)

Die Gilde Gothic zählt nun insgesamt 4000 Mitglieder (in der gesamten Gilde Gothic)
Ein Blick könnte sich lohnen !

www.gilde-gothic.de


----------



## Hannja (3. April 2009)

So,
es wird mal wieder Zeit zu grüßen !
Die Gilde Gothic wünscht frohe Ostern (ja, es sind noch ein paar tage, aber die vergehen schnell).

Wer sich für die Gilde Gothic interessiert,
der möge uns doch besuchen auf www.gilde-gothic.de

desweiteren, falls ihr Interesse an unserer Gilde habt, bei uns werden noch Botschafter gesucht.
Infos gibts in unserem Forum
www.gilde-gothic.de

Frohe Ostern !

mfg
Hannja
Botschafter Gilde Gothic


----------



## Hannja (30. Juli 2009)

Die Gilde Gothic war trotz weniger Posts an dieser Stelle fleißig.

So nehmen wir zum Beispiel an dem Gildenpage Award teil !
Voten kann man da allerdings nur noch heute. Für Gothic steht der 1te Platz nicht fern. (Momentan auf dem 6ten Platz)
So bitten wir Euch, Votet für Gothic !
http://clanpageaward.game-tv.com/?ct=4&id=317

Desweiteren möchte ich noch Verkünden das wir auch auf der
Games Convention Online vertreten sein werden.
Unsere Mitglieder Feoras, Raidn und teroon werden dort in Halle 2 zu verfügung stehen. Auch wird sich Gothic täglich am Comunity Stand in Halle 4 Vorstellen.
Ein Besuch lohnt sich also auf alle Fälle !

Falls Ihr jedoch ersteinmal Informationen sucht,
dann besucht uns doch bitte unter
www.gilde-gothic.de

mfg
Hannja
Botschafter Gilde Gothic


----------



## Hannja (23. September 2009)

Trotz der Turbulenzen die, die Serverschließung von Helmgart für die Zerstörung Seite ausgelöst hatte kann ich Euch verkünden, dass die Multigaming Gilde Gothic mit samt ihrer Allianz gestärkt aus den Trümmern hervorgegangen ist.
Wie der Phoenix aus der Asche hat sich die Gilde wieder aufgebaut und wächst nun stetig.
Und genau deswegen laden wir Euch ein, Euch doch ein Bild über uns zu machen.
Wir sind vertreten für Zerstörung auf dem Server Carroburg. Unsere Allianz Grimnóbz und die Die Gilde Gothic decken alle wichtigen Bereiche ab. Wir bieten offenes RvR, Szenario-Gruppen und PvE an. Außerdem ziehen wir im Allianzrahmen regelmäßig gegen die Ordnung in die Schlacht. Wir stellen dazu eigene Kriegsherren mitsamt Gildentruppen und sind aufgeschlossen gegenüber neuen Bündnissen gegen den Feind.
Mit dem Gildenrang 35(von 40 möglichen) und genügend Kriegsführern sorgen wir für einen guten Spielfluss. Gilde Gothic hat eigens Ts, Hp und Forum (www.gilde-gothic.de). 
Die Allianz Grimnóbz kann ebenfalls mit Allianz Ts (ip: wogholorgh.de), 
serverweiter Kooperation und viel Aufgeschlossenheit zu Buche schlagen.
Speziell die Fun-Orientierte Gilde Gothic mit Schwerpunkt RvR legt hohen Wert auf Hilfe für und mit Neueinsteiger.
Falls Ihr also nun neugierig auf die Multigaming Gilde Gothic geworden seid oder noch Fragen habt oder einfach mal nach unseren News schauen möchtet kommt uns doch besuchen auf www.gilde-gothic.de
Wenn Ihr uns in Warhammer gegen die Ordnung unterstützen wollt so scheut nicht davor Euch bei uns zu Informieren.
Falls Ihr beitreten wollt so schaut doch einfach in unser Bewerbungsforum für Warhammer Zerstörung oder auf unser Allianz Teamspeak. 
Für Rückfragen Ingame stehen Euch unsere Offiziere und unser Leader Moschaork gerne zur Verfügung.

Mfg
Hannja und Moschaork
Botschafter Gilde Gothic und Leader Warhammer Zerstörung
www.gilde-gothic.de


----------



## Ydril (28. Oktober 2011)

Hallo!

Wir Gothic´s suchen noch Mitstreiter und hoffen, einige von euch in unsere Gemeinschaft aufnehmen zu können!

Schaut rein auf www.gilde-gothic.de 


Riesenspaß beim Zocken und LG


----------



## wled (8. November 2011)

Hallo Ydril....  du bist auch da

Wir suchen weiterhin


----------



## wled (13. Dezember 2011)

Einige neue sind hinzugekommen, über weitere Bewerber würden wir uns freuen


----------



## wled (22. Januar 2012)

Wir haben den Server gewechselt:
wir sind zufinden auf:
Server: Supreme Commander Stantorrs


----------



## Teroon (13. März 2012)

Was Wled meint ist, dass wir auf den Server Badlands gewechselt haben ^^


----------



## wled (26. März 2012)

eben...genau das meinte ich


----------

